# Breda Grizzly. Please Help!



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you know something or know where to look, please post. 

I am looking for a semiautomatic shotgun that I can use for clay sports or put on a short barrel and a mag extension and use for defense.

There's a used Breda Grizzly at the local shop. It's in beautiful condition.

Everyone tells me Benelli's are wonderful and my research tells me the gun is the same as an old Super Black Eagle. Breda was part owner of partnered with Benelli and continued to sell the Grizzly when Benelli went to the SBE2.

The big plus is the black synthetic stock. I don't want furniture. I want a gun. Preferably non-reflective. It even has lugs for a sling.

I have 2 concerns.

1. It's chambered for up to 3.5 in shells. Does this mean that it will have problems with light loads?
2. Am I going to be able to get accessories for it? I want to be sure I can get chokes and a shorter barrel.


----------

